# [WoW] Ruf farmen in Darnassus



## d00mfreak (16. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute
Bin jetzt mit meinem Mage-Twink (Mensch) auf Lv 39 und will diesem ein Tiger als Mount spendieren, wofür man aber den Ruf "ehrfürchtig" in Darnassus braucht.
Angefangen hab ich mit dem Questen im Anfängergebiet, und hab jetzt großteils alles bis Eschental durch, aber mir fehlt immer noch 10500 Ruf.Die Runenstoff-Quest kann ich noch net annehmen, bei "Kriegsanstrengungen für Ahn'Qiraj" kann ich auch nur mehr leichtes Leder abgeben (habs nachgerechnet, es bräuchte so um die 3500 Leder *g*)

Hätte von euch jemand Tipps, wie man noch recht zügig an Ruf kommen kann, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
MFG DooM


----------



## Solon25 (16. Juni 2007)

d00mfreak am 16.06.2007 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte von euch jemand Tipps, wie man noch recht *zügig* an Ruf kommen kann, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
> MFG DooM


Wenn du was entdeckst das in WoW zügig geht, sag bescheid 

Geht halt nur über questen. Nicht nur für die "Elfenquests" bekommst du Rufpunkte, gibt auch bei den anderen verbündeten Quests wo es nach Abschluss heisst: _"Euer Ruf bei der *Fraktion Allianz* hat sich um xxx Punkte verbessert"_ 

Gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit einen epischen Säbelzahntiger über PvP Belohnungen zu holen, schau mal in SW bei den Belohnungsmeistern neben S1:7 rein...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (16. Juni 2007)

Für Runenstoff bekommst du bei "Respektvoll" pro 20 Stoff ~85 Ruf. Ich hab mit Level 62 oder so alle möglichen Quests für Ironforge gemacht, aber sehr viel Ruf habe ich mir mit Runenstoff geholt. Klar, ist langwierig und teuer, aber auch eine Möglichkeit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## dth-alien (17. Juni 2007)

Da du geschrieben hast das es sich um einen Twink handelt gehe ich davon aus das du einen lvl 70 Mainchar hast. Farme mit diesem in Scholo. Da dropt haufenweise Runenstoff.


----------



## d00mfreak (17. Juni 2007)

dth-alien am 17.06.2007 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Da du geschrieben hast das es sich um einen Twink handelt gehe ich davon aus das du einen lvl 70 Mainchar hast. Farme mit diesem in Scholo. Da dropt haufenweise Runenstoff.



Nö, leider    Bin mit dem Main (Krieger) erst auf 50. Mit dem komme ich leider im PvP überhaupt net zurecht, deshalb hab ich nen Mage angefangen. Die finanziellen Mittel, die ich noch vom Krieger übrig hatte, gehen auch langsam zu neige, da ich um Juwelenschleifen beim Mage zu skillen mehrere 100g ausgegeben hab. Tja, so siehts aus.

Wird wahrscheinlich nix werden, bis Lv 40 nen Tiger zu haben. Würde es klappen,  dass ich mir erst mal ein Normales kaufe, und erst später nen Tiger, oder unterscheidet scih die Reiten-Fähigkeit beim Pferd und beim Tiger


----------



## Richni (18. Juni 2007)

d00mfreak am 17.06.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> oder unterscheidet sich die Reiten-Fähigkeit beim Pferd und beim Tiger


eigentlich nicht, ich hab auch 2 verschiedene mounts


----------

